# cualquier cosa avísame (avisar)



## ChocolatHada

Hola a todos!
Quisiera saber cómo traducir al francés esta frasecita que acá en Argentina -y no sé en qué otras partes- usamos un montón. Es un poco una muletilla, pero tiene un significado específico. Creo que lo mejor es verlo a través de un ejemplo:

-Querés que salgamos hoy al cine?
-No sé, yo tendría que estudiar...
-Bueno, cualquier cosa avisame. 

-¿Estás vendiendo tu teclado y tu módulo de sonido?
-Sí, ¿te interesa?
-Puede ser, quizás más adelante...
-Todo bien, cualquier cosa avisame y te paso los precios.

-Hola, disculpas por haberme demorado en el viaje y no haber podido ir a trabajar, no sé si ya habrás conseguido a otra persona, yo ya volví... Cualquier cosa avisame, besos. (habla una empleada doméstica a su jefa).

-¿Conocés a alguna profesora de francés?
-Sí, yo ahora estoy dando clases.
-Ah, ¿y cuánto cobrás?
-$50 la hora. 
-Bueno, voy a averiguar también en el Instituto *** a ver qué me conviene, cualquier cosa te llamo.
-Dale, cualquier cosa llamame/avisame/decime. 

O sea que también puede usarse con otros verbos, aunque el más general es "avisame". De todas maneras el significado es más o menos el mismo: que el otro tenga libertad de volver a comunicarse o no, si así lo desea o lo necesita, de acuerdo a cómo se den las cosas. Es una frase como para no cerrar una posibilidad, pero tampoco presionar.

A mí se me ocurrió una posibilidad, pero la veo un poco forzada:
"si tu as des nouveautés/nouvelles, appelle-moi". 
Saludos!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Chololathada:

Si tu changes d'avis, fais signe !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Y que tal iría un "au cas où, fais signe/appelle-moi".


----------



## galizano

Si besoin est, au besoin .......


----------



## ChocolatHada

Muchas gracias, qué rápido respondieron!
Me quedan dudas con "si tu changes d'avis" porque en realidad no es un cambio de opinión, donde uno pasa de un "no" a un "sí", más bien sería si uno se termina de decidir (de un "sí indeciso" a un "sí seguro").
El resto de las expresiones, no tengo manera de saber cuál va mejor, creo que podrían servirme todas.
Guiándome por sus sugerencias, me vinieron a la mente "le cas échéant", y "si besoin". Piensan que también podrían servirme?
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## galizano

Le cas échéant et si besoin sont très bien aussi. J'ajoute une autre proposition( por si fuera poco) : Eventuellement.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Effectivement, s'il n'y a pas de changement d'idée, ma proposition ne convient pas. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ChocolatHada

Muchas gracias.
Sí, me sirve también "éventuellement", de hecho me quedé pensando que casi todas las expresiones marcaban necesidad, y no siempre el que va a llamar es porque lo necesita. O incluso podría ser por necesidad del otro. Por ejemplo:

A. -Me conseguiste el libro que te pedí?
B. -No, pero lo voy a seguir buscando.
A. -Bueno, cualquier cosa avisame.

Ahí, por supuesto que es A y no B el que necesita el llamado, a diferencia de los ejemplos que había puesto antes. Entonces si ahí le hacemos decir a A "Au bésoin, fais-signe", me parecería medio raro, porque parece que el que necesitara fuera B. E incluso en el ejemplo que puse más arriba sobre ir al cine, uno no necesita ir al cine, ahí sería una cuestión de deseo. O sea que viene bien disponer de varias expresiones distintas, de necesidad y de otros matices, para poder cubrir todas las situaciones...
Saludos!


----------



## Pohana

quoi qu'il en soit, appelle-moi !


----------



## chlapec

Pohana said:


> quoi qu'il en soit, appelle-moi !


 
Hola Pohana. Yo creo que esta no valdría, puesto que se le está pidiendo al interlocutor que llame sin que necesariamente haya motivo para ello. Algo así como "Tú llámame".


----------



## Pohana

ChocolatHada said:


> ...A. -Me conseguiste el libro que te pedí?
> B. -No, pero lo voy a seguir buscando.
> A. -Bueno, cualquier cosa avisame....





chlapec said:


> ...Yo creo que esta no valdría, puesto que se le está pidiendo al interlocutor que llame sin que necesariamente haya motivo para ello...



En cualquier caso, si consigues el libro o no, llámame; quoi qu'il en soit = sea lo que sea, en cualquier caso, de todos modos (se sabe que hay dos posibilidades, decir que no se consigue el libro también es un motivo para llamar), sigo pensando que si tiene sentido.
Bisous
Pohana


----------



## galizano

Estoy con Pohana. Vale también" de toute façon".


----------



## Kalimi5t

"en tout cas" valdría también?


----------



## Adrien08

Hola,
 
Podria ser : "J'attends de tes nouvelles" mais ce n'est pas ce qui s'en rapproche le plus.
 
Sinon, il on pourrait mettre tout simplement "Préviens-moi"
 
Adrien


----------



## ChocolatHada

Hola, sigo agradeciendo por tantas respuestas.
Estrujándome más el cerebro para ver qué significa el "cualquier cosa avisame" pude ver que no es equivalente a "de toute façon/en tout cas/quoi qu'il en soit" porque sólo debe llamarla si pasa algo, sea que se entera de que el libro es inconseguible, o que se entera dónde conseguirlo, o que se da cuenta de que no tiene tiempo y va a dejar de ocuparse, o que lo consiguió y se lo va a dar, o que lo consiguió pero se lo comió el perro... PERO NO SI NO PASA NADA Y NO HAY NADA QUE DECIR.
Quizás "j'attends de tes nouvelles" sea posible, me parece más cercano.
"Préviens-moi" no entiendo si me sirve o no, si sería que va a llamar de todas maneras, o si sólo va a llamar si pasa algo.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

- Au moindre truc, tu m'appelles, ok ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## friasc

y que tal "tiens-moi au courant" o algo por el estilo ?


----------



## ChocolatHada

Je crois que cette proposition convient tout à fait!! Merci!!!!!!!!!


----------

